

Facebook’s Project to Find Out What People Really Want in Their News Feed - steven
https://medium.com/backchannel/revealed-facebooks-project-to-find-out-what-people-really-want-in-their-news-feed-799dbfb2e8b1

======
firethief
I wonder if the 600 people working from home are doing it all in one four hour
block like the original in-person group. It seems like that would be
enormously biasing the result - if you give people something to look at for
four hours, they're going to want it to be entertaining.

------
findjashua
the trouble is that they pollute the newsfeed with all the crap your friends
'like', when they should only show stuff that they explicitly 'share'

------
je42
Does anybody have a read about the approach and software stack that they use
to make this "recommender" system work ?

